# Spin?



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey everyone. I got a question. I played a round of 18 this weekend. It was my 3rd time playing 18 holes of golf. I have a slice but have tried to correct it. I noticed when I tee off, my ball usually goes straight at first then curves right. I believe and have been told that I am putting a spin on the ball which makes it slice. My question is what causes this and how do I correct it? I try to aim left to play but that seems to make the slice worse. Thanks.


----------



## silver77 (Apr 10, 2007)

your swinging outside in ,that causes the slice.
try to swing inside out for a straight shot


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

What he said.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, that's probably it.. as to your question, what causes a slice: A slice is caused by an open face at impact. When you swing out to in, your tendency is to leave the face open, and hit the ball with a cut motion. Thus, the slice appears.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Put a golf ball on the table in front of yourself. Let the palm of your hand represent the face of your club. Move your palm across the table and strike the ball, the ball will go in a straight line away from your palm. Now change the angle of your palm by 45 degrees, and again stike the ball. The ball will go in a straight line, but if you watch the ball you'll notice that it is now spinning clockwise as it moves away. Thats the same thing that happens with your club face, if it doesnt strike the ball perfectly flat, any angle will cause a spinning affect to the ball. With a golf club, the initial impact will cause the ball to go in a straight line, but as the forward momentum slows down, the spin affect causes the ball to curve in that direction.


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

Anyone know an exercise I can do to help resolve this issue? Or is it something that I just to work on?


----------



## lfc1394 (Jul 31, 2007)

If you are swinging out to in then place a head cover, tee peg, or golf ball about one inch from the ball you are looking to hit. If you are hitting the object then you are an out to in swinger, keep practicing until you can strike the ball without hitting the object.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

You can give this a try. Take a towel or head cover and place it under your right arm pit. Take your normal address, try moving your right foot back half a pace from your left. When you swing through, DO NOT LET THE TOWEL DROP, this will force you to keep your right elbow in against your right hip, and the club to come at the ball and the target line, on a inside/center/inside swing arc. .


----------



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> You can give this a try. Take a towel or head cover and place it under your right arm pit. Take your normal address, try moving your right foot back half a pace from your left. When you swing through, DO NOT LET THE TOWEL DROP, this will force you to keep your right elbow in against your right hip, and the club to come at the ball and the target line, on a inside/center/inside swing arc. .




This is the answer! A proven tactic mate

Good advice!


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

just put some vaseline(sp) on the club face.


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

U Grooves said:


> just put some vaseline(sp) on the club face.


Yeah, that way when sombody catches you doing it - the insertion and removal don't hurt so much.

BT


----------



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

U Grooves said:


> just put some vaseline(sp) on the club face.


Also Classed as Illegal but it should do the job
You can buy antislice tees though Probally not legal in comps!


----------

